# Best way to transport fish a long distance??



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

I have to move to atlanta which is 8 hours away from where I live and of course I have to take my fishes with me! The way I have transported fish before is I used a rubbermaid plastic box and a battery operated aerator. I would just take some tank water and fill the box up about half way and put the fish in and cover the box up with a dark towel. Ive never had any deaths this way. But im wondering if anyone else has any other ways of transporting fish a long way. Thanks!


----------



## JenThePlantGeek (Mar 27, 2006)

I like to do something similar when I catch native fish, except I use old kitty litter containers with the snap-down lids. I drilled holes in the back part of the lid (behind the hinge) and ran airline in one and left one open to vent. 

Another option would be Kordon breather bags in a cooler - that's a GREAT way to transport fish and there's no chance of spilling


----------



## riva (Apr 12, 2007)

I've used 3 and 5 gallon water bottles to move fry. Obviously that wont work with big fish!

With access to a cigarette lighter outlet, using a small power inverter you could run pretty much anything as long as you have a vehicle that is running at the time.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

I've moved large fish in big fish bags 1/3 full of water stuffed in a cooler. I used "Bag Buddies" but have no idea if they helped. Oxygen for the remaining 2/3 would be nice but I used air and the fish were fine after about 9 hrs. I've heard good things about the breather bags--just be sure there's ventilation so they can actually breathe, and don't use them for labyrinth fishies. I do think the bucket with a bubbler is a great method. Just doesn't work on airplanes.:icon_roll 

I did move some 18" plecos in a cooler for a short trip--they pierce bags--and the Bag Buddies did seem to sedate them slightly. Taking 18" plecos out of a cooler is even scarier than putting them in......


----------



## RachPreach (Jan 16, 2006)

JenThePlantGeek said:


> I like to do something similar when I catch native fish, except I use old kitty litter containers with the snap-down lids. I drilled holes in the back part of the lid (behind the hinge) and ran airline in one and left one open to vent.
> 
> Another option would be Kordon breather bags in a cooler - that's a GREAT way to transport fish and there's no chance of spilling



so what is specific about kordon breather bags? 


the rubbermaid box that i use has a lid that i drilled a hole in for the airline. I do have an adaptor for an electrical outlet that can be plugged into my car so i might consider that.


----------



## Mori (Jul 23, 2003)

Breather bags are permeable to oxygen so you don't include any air in the bag--you get gas exchange right through the bag with a lot of surface area for it to occur. Very nifty unless you have fish that take oxygen from the surface.


----------

